# Ducted Dust Extraction Advice



## NigelParry (15 Jan 2020)

Hi Folks,

Hoping you can help with some advice please...

I have a smallish workshop and am looking to put in some ducted dust extraction.

I have 7 machines I want to hook up with ducts and blast gates etc. with a range of extraction port sizes. All machines are pretty close to each other.

Machines are :
- Bandsaw 100mm
- Thicknesser 100mm
- Bobbin sander 100mm
- Disk/belt sander 63mm
- Router table 63mm
- Mitre saw 50mm
- Table saw 50mm

At this point I have a Record Power AC400 for general air filtration and a Record Power DX1000 vac (45 litre 1000w 100mm port) that I’m moving from machine to machine with adapters - it’s this move all the time (and mainly forgetting) I want to get past.

I guess my questions are...

1. Will the DX1000 have enough power for a fully ducted system ?

2. Given the mix of machines I have should I make the main ducting 100mm and adapt down where req’d or have 63mm and adapt up for the 100mm machines ?

Really appreciate your Expertise and guidance here.

Thanks !


----------



## sunnybob (15 Jan 2020)

Its mostly about distance. the longer the pipe run, the greater the reduction in flow due to resistance. Flexible hose slows the air down much more than rigid, so with that many machines and hose sizes, i would say you need 6" (150 mm) for most of the run, so that would mean also upgrading the extractor


----------



## Lonsdale73 (15 Jan 2020)

Inspired by Mr Parfitt (not Rick, though he was cool in his own way) I made a 4" Dust Hub. It was originally connected to an old, wall mounted Axminster but I switched recently to an RP DX100 and found that just as effective. The extractor was connected left hand side,the two downward hoses a little over 1m in length with the one exiting on the right longer at 2m. The middle hose was almost permanently connected to one of thesefitted under my router table. I cut a hole in the worktop forward of the router plate and fitted the adaptor beneath this. When the extractor is on it sucks everything in like a Black Hole. A 63mm hose runs off it and connects to the fence. 

The left hand hose I had connected to floor box using one of these. With the extractor on this would hoover up anything swept towards it. The quick release clip allowed me to quickly switch it over to bandsaw, or table saw when they were up that end of the workshop. The one on the right is also fitted with a QR clip for connection to the aforementioned saws now they've moved or, with a reducer, to my thicknesser. 

My DX came with 2m of 35mm hose which can connect to my oscillating sander or power tools but I've not used it yet. I bought also the RPDX100X hose cuffs. They took forever to get here (well, ten days but when you get used to next day delivery ten does seem like an eternity!) and they'd been squished so badly out of shape it was a real battle to get them to fit the hose and the cuff part is so loose it needs a clip to keep it on which rather defeats the purpose. I notified the supplier (which wasn't Yandles!) but I've had no response from them at all.


----------

